# Anyone else seeing a slowdown in Netflix shipping?



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

This is happening now with my last 7 returns in a row.

I get an email in the AM saying they have received the DVD's. I look at my queue and it shows the next DVD's shipping out the same day. By the end of the day the queue has been changed/updated from shipping today to shipping tomorrow for all DVD's.

I can't seem to turn a dvd and get the next one in less than a week even when I get them back in the mail the same day they arrive.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Well I got a response from Netflix. It seems they are now punishing people who return movies quicker than those who don't. :nono:

"*In determining priority for shipping and inventory allocation, we give priority to those members who receive the fewest DVDs through our service. As a result, those members who receive the most movies may experience next-day shipping and receive movies lower in their Queue more often than our other members. By prioritizing in this way, we help assure a balanced experience for all our members. Those that rent a lot of movies get a great value and those with lighter viewing habits are able to count on our service to meet their limited needs. 
*"


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

ibglowin said:


> "*By prioritizing in this way, we help assure a balanced experience for all our members. Those that rent a lot of movies get a great value and those with lighter viewing habits are able to count on our service to meet their limited needs.
> *"


Why would they have to "Prioritize"?

Glad to see they care (about someone).


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Well, that explains a lot.

I've had mixed shipping over the past three months. I posted about this earlier in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=39048&highlight=netflix

I guess from a business perspective it makes some sense. People who rent a lot of movies and have been with the company for some time are unlikely to switch, while those trying the service for the first time are only likely to stay if they find it serves them well.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Still, there is something wrong with your business model if you have to resort to penalizing those who actually use your service once they pay for it!

Most of the movies I rent from them are TV series and old classics, not the first run movies (first run always show up with "Very Long Wait" when you add them) I end up renting first run from a local mom and pop shop who only charge $2.79 compared to BB $3.79

Anyways the movies I rent from Netflix are not even usually heavy renters as they are alwys available immediately. 

Guess they would rather have them sit an extra day on the shelf just to punish me.


----------



## enforcer (Jun 27, 2003)

That's why I dropped Netflix....... I just wait till new releases come out on PPV then watch them then.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_first run always show up with "Very Long Wait" when you add them_

The trick with Netflix is to have these movies in your queue the weekend before they are released and make certain you return your movies so your sending queue is likewise open on monday. Waiting till tuesday when they are 
"officially" released is often too late, as netflix ships these out the day before.

I've yet to miss out on having a new release shipped to me the very first week.


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

I have noticed a slight delay in shipment of movies. It is only maybe a day and I think a lot depends on what time and where I return my movies. All in all I am still happy with their service. I did try Blockbuster and that was a mistake. Probably 60% of my movies were short or long wait. I have only 1 currently in my queue with Netflix showing a wait.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Last 2 rounds of 3 DVD's have been shipping out the same day as the old ones were received. Also unlike another post, my USPS shipping has actually improved as of the last 3 weeks or so. I am now having DVD's arrive out of Denver in 2 days instead of 3-4 days it was taking. Denver is around a 5-6 hour drive away from me.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I switched to Walmart cause they had a distribution center in Indy, so I got one day turnaround. Hopefully Netflix will take that center over, or I'll go back to the 2-3 day or more turnaround I had with NetFlix the first time.


----------

